# Some youtube I thought I'd share...



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 29, 2006)

Yours truly 

Putting on...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19gTUdK0EaE&feature=PlayList&p=B87870F54E6A9318&index=5

Taking off...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsvGQirr21o&feature=PlayList&p=B87870F54E6A9318&index=6


----------



## bloatedbelly (Nov 29, 2006)

your brave to put videos back on u tube .. good luck ... i lost all of my old videos in a computor crash and then u tube dumped mine .. as you well know ... well any way your looking fatter than ever mate .. keep that growing belly fed well .. take care .. i may try to post some videos there again ..but i still have a really bad taste from how they treated me .. but my fans really want to see me again .. i have been packing on some more weight again .. cheers :eat2:


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm employing some different techniques in posting this time..

You'll see the vids don't accept comments or contain any descriptive metadata themselves.. I also post no more than 2 videos per youtube account..

I then link the videos together with their descriptions in a video blog from my primary account 

By not using metadata in my actual video posts, only in the video blog, I reduce the number of people who inadvertertently see my post and therefore the number of people who are unlikely to understand a love of being bigger... and rate it "inappropriate". Also, you generally only get banned after three strikes.. so none of my accounts are likely to be locked out either


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm curious about the one of the other vids, the post-feeding one, where I expected some commentary about how you got to that state, but the belching seemed to speak for themselves.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm curious about the one of the other vids, the post-feeding one, where I expected some commentary about how you got to that state, but the belching seemed to speak for themselves.


Half a family size pizza and about a litre of oreo icecream


----------



## Nikki (Dec 1, 2006)

Yay for modern technoogy and You Tube and of course you. Lovely vids.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 15, 2006)

Have posted a few more vids - as usual you can see them in my video blog at


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 17, 2006)

all i can say is i have to get up for work in 8 hours.
but watching those videos was so worth the sleep deprivation.
you are gorgious.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 18, 2006)

rabbitislove said:


> all i can say is i have to get up for work in 8 hours. But watching those videos was so worth the sleep deprivation.
> you are gorgious.


Awwww.. thanks *hugs* ... I've posted a few more


----------



## kattylee (Dec 21, 2006)

Love them, thanks! Have you got a picture diary of the difference between when you first started to intentionally gain and now? There's nothing I like more than a growing belly x


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 22, 2006)

kattylee said:


> Love them, thanks! Have you got a picture diary of the difference between when you first started to intentionally gain and now? There's nothing I like more than a growing belly x



Two shots of yours truly from 1993:


 



Do have a few more shots about the place.. but they're probably the most significant "before" shots 

geez I look scary thin


----------



## kattylee (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow @ the difference! Have got to say that I love your videos, I love the fact that you start with a commentary of what you've been doing that day, and that we can see you in your work clothes with your belly bulging out of them. When you are describing what you've eaten that day etc. THEN you take your shirt off (LOVE when it's half off as if your belly has just popped out of it's own accord!) It makes it into a bit more of a video diary, rather than just belly rubbing vids (which don't get me wrong, are cool, but after about 50 of them become a little....whatever). So please post updates regularly I wanna see more of that gorgeous belly! x


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks kattylee..

I've posted a few more vids


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 25, 2006)

... and a few more heh


----------



## kattylee (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool I'll be sure to check them out a bit later on! I hope you're making the most of all the Christmas food! x


----------



## kattylee (Dec 25, 2006)

I am watching ur new vids, u certainly have one of the best bellies I've seen. I've posted a couple of pics in the belly thread, I'm relatively small though! Keep updating!

Edited to add - how long have you been gaining for? What, in your opinion are the best foods for gaining? x


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Dec 25, 2006)

kattylee said:


> I am watching ur new vids, u certainly have one of the best bellies I've seen.


Awww... thanks!


> how long have you been gaining for?


On and off over ten years - has taken a loooong time!


> What, in your opinion are the best foods for gaining? x


I love my pizza and pasta  ... pasta because it's sooooo easy to cook  ... Pizza because it goes well with beer


----------

